# My Guide on Breeding Feeder Guppies at Home



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello guys!!! Anyone of you want to breed feeder guppies at home , so that it will be more safe to feed your pets? Well here's my guide.
Things Needed : 
Orchid Net or a net with holes
Five tanks
Dechlorinator
Daphnia or powdered fry food
Fish Flakes
Tubifex Worms
Aerator and hose
Filter 
Live plants
Decorations (optional)
Steps:
1.Buy your feeder guppies , the ratio of males to females is 1:3
2.Setup the tank 
3.Add water into two of the tanks and place dechlorinator drops
4.Place all the feeder guppies into the main tank
5.Look for pregnant guppies it is easily identified by the gravid spot near its anal fin
6.Take out the pregnant guppy which is about to drop her fry ( the belly will look round and fat)
7.Place the orchid net into the breeding tank ( place the net on top of the tank then push the middle so that it will stretch downward be sure it is touching half of the tank)
8 Place the pregnant guppies into the orchid net in the breeding tank.
9.Setup the oxygen pump to do this you need to , attach the hose into the holes of the pump and attach the airstone into the hole of the hose and dip it in water.
10. Now you have a running airpump! , repeat this onto the main tank, and to the other tanks.
11 Feed the fishes 2-3 times a day.
12.Once you see frys in the breeding tank , take them out after a day , and place them into the rearing tank.
13. Feed your frys daphnia or powdered fry food twice a day , do not overfeed.
14.Now Enjoy your guppy breeding!
Tanks:
1st tank - Main tank
2nd tank - Breeding tank
3-4th tank - Rearing tank
5th tank - Hospital Tank
Tips and Warnings:
1.The females can be identified by a colorless color , while males are more colorful and thinner.
2. Do not overfeed
3.Clean the tank once it gets foggy 
4.Remove uneaten food
5.Once a fish gets sick , remove it and place it on the hospital tank, look up sicknesses and cure on the net.
6.Good and clean water quality prevents sicknessess
7.Do not join the frys with the parents for they are going to eat them.
8.Feed tubifex worms to your female guppies to induce breeding.
Pics:
The net i use:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13693688115/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13693679625/
Main Tank:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13694034824/
frys:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13693710643/
If you have any questions , you can leave a reply or just pm me.
Happy Fish Breeding!


----------

